# Deamons of chaos Q's



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

I am intrested in playing Deamons of chaos for fantasy.

- Whats their strength?

- Weakness?

-Cost a lot of $$$?

_Fun?

-Are they overpowered or underpowered?

-Is khorne powerful?

Thx:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Strengths: Beasts in close combat, butcher either with magic or cc (depending on your marks and unit choices.) Some of the most fun characters and units in Warhammer.

Weakness: if they get hit, they die. Instability is a pain, and now that you can't ally with beasts for some fodder, you're very likely to take a pounding at range and lose a few units before you can cross the table.

$$$: Wouldn't know, I stopped playing when the new codex wrecked my army. You get less models to a box, but they have a higher point cost. I'm really not sure. (Though if you'd like to buy mine...)

Fun: Yes. Nothing beats having _frenzied _ winged daemons, or blasting your enemies into the dirt with Tzeentchian magic. I'd recommend being an undivided army so you can cover all the major fronts. Also a chunk of randomness, lots of dice to roll and a lot of laughs when they eat your friend's army.

Over/Underpowered: Individually, they kick butt. You just don't get too many, and they disappear off the field sometimes. Again, I not sure what they're like now.

Khorne: Frenzy lets you measure your charge distances (which is a cheap way to estimate distances), but also forces you to attack units you don't want to. It's better than nothing, but make sure you have a few not-khorne guys, or a pair of fast cavalry units can destroy your battle line. I speak form experience.

All in all, Daemons are great (and have lots of conversion chances.) Hope you turn out a chaos player!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=234684&postcount=6

go read...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

- Whats their strength?

Everything, demons can do everything! You get basic troops that are wizards.

- Weakness?

Vampire Counts, simple as that! zombie smassssh!

-Cost a lot of $$$?

25 bucks for 5 guy's not to bad. since you don't need as meany.

_Fun?

Only if you like your opponent wanting to cut your balls off and then jump on em.

-Are they overpowered or underpowered

Most over powered army in fantasy, if you manage to lose with them you need to seek help.k:

-Is khorne powerful?

Somewhat, Tzeentch is the strongest.


But to be honest i have a Tzeentch\slaanesh army.......its funny but i don't use it unless i want to be the cheese lord since i got 11 power dice and enough powerful units to take down anything.:laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, last rule set I had 3 Lords of Change frying everything on the table. Is there still a spell that turns your enemies into horrors? 'Cause that never got old!:victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Yeah, last rule set I had 3 Lords of Change frying everything on the table. Is there still a spell that turns your enemies into horrors? 'Cause that never got old!:victory:


Not that i have seen, But i wish! that would be Lawl tastick!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

No, last codex... pg. 44:

"*Indigo Fire*
All models suffer a S2 hit. all models killed by the spell turn into a Horror... The newly created Horror unit counts as charging in the ensuing close combat phase."

I hit a goblin player with that 6 times in the first 2 turns; and his army basically ate itself. That was fun.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Everything seems to be pretty well answered except for cost. They say that they are going to have every daemon plastic, supposedly, so that being said and your cheapest model being 12 points they're one of the cheaper armies to play if they actually do make plastic horrors and plaguebearers eventually.

Also, in regards to khorne, I don't think bloodletters are frenzied anymore so you can't premeasure your charge distance. Don't quote me on that but I'm pretty sure. They do however have killing blow so are great at bringing down heavily armored foes. The best way to play daemons is to have a good mix. They're one of the big 3 armies(daemons, dark elves, and VC) that everyone talks about being overpowered so take that for what its worth. Personally I've never had trouble beating them but that's why they call me the tactician at my store. I practically teach tactics classes with all the help people ask me for. Heck while I got an answer for everything lets continue. My friend has 6 fantasy armies and daemons are his favorite (tied with wood elves) to play.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Plastic daemons... I never thought I'd see this wonderful news... and now I can't play them. GW = unish:


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Plastic daemons... I never thought I'd see this wonderful news... and now I can't play them. GW = unish:


Don't know the validity of my source, but they say premiere at one of the gamesdays this year. GWs so airtight on their rumors now who knows they could never have plastic daemons.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I remember when the DE codex was _definitely _coming out at our GW last year... I wonder why I switched to other stores?:biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Ummmm well Khorne and Slaanesh are plastic units, save for thier more specialized, but that's about it! Daemons are sick man, Khorne doesn't Frenzy either anymore, just killing blow, and Hatred if you include a Hearald! And Yes Tzeentch still has the spell to turn the enemy into Horrors!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah goody! Maybe I'll play a few illegal force games with my Lords of Change again! And yes, daemons are sick; I'm just bitter 'cause GW modified my lists so much. Anyway, they rock!


----------

